# Wilhelm Furtwängler - Symphony No. 2



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

This is a powerful piece of work. If you haven't listened to it (and you just so happen to be a fan of Mahler or Wagner) I think you might appreciate it: 




Please share your thoughts on this Symphony.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

I happen to have 3 recordings of it. The first is Walter on Marco Polo, kind of weak, but I like that treatment. I have Furtwangler on Orfeo, good but for some reason I listen to Walter more. I also have Barenboim Chicago. I should love that one but I like it. 

I seem to like the Jochum BRSO on BR Klassic, 2 CD's. I will buy it likely, but its very expensive. (spotify currently) The sound is good for1954.

This is a hard piece to really like, but I am liking it. It seems complex. That is the music type I like. A little like Bruckner.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

We need to develop search engines that distinguish between the role of composer and conductor for the age of recording. Mahler was considered a great conductor, but you when you search for Mahler you don't get hundreds of recordings of him conducting Wagner and Beethoven. Furtwangler is a very different outcome. 

I appreciate the YouTube link. Spotify and Am*zon seem to be out of the question. I haven't heard any of Bruno Walter's symphonies for the same reason.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Furtwängler does have his own voice, but it seems to be given to him by Wagner. If you listen to a Wagner opera and then you listen to this symphony it all makes sense.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Furtwangler's music reminds me of what Sviatoslav Richter said when asked why he didn't compose: "There are enough secnd rate composers around!"


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

DavidA said:


> Furtwangler's music reminds me of what Sviatoslav Richter said when asked why he didn't compose: "There are enough secnd rate composers around!"


I completely agree with Richter. I have mined the deep waters of second rate composers; one learns just how rare truly great composers are. I agree that Furtwängler was not a great composer (he was second rate) but I do appreciate his 2nd Symphony from time to time.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I will be honest, I was intrigued more by the idea of the work than the work itself. I got a recording of Barenboim conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, and listened to it while we drove to Wisconsin. I don't know if it was my state of mind or what, but I couldn't concentrate on the work and it didn't really leave an impact on me. I think I listened to just the first two movements before changing to something else.

I'll give it a second chance some time,


----------

